# Can you identify this creepy "chanting monks" music



## Chupa (Oct 31, 2009)

Heres a clip of the show aqua teen hunger force. If you skip to the very end (9:24) you will hear some sort of creepy (what i guess is chanting monks over an organ) music. I was wondering if anyone can identify what this is and maybe where I can get some for next years haunt. Thanks!

YouTube - Aqua Teen Hunger Force ep 315 The Shaving


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Most likely they did they're own lil thing there........


----------



## Chupa (Oct 31, 2009)

well thats a bummer. Seemed like it would be perfect for something just like what the cartoon shows, guts and body parts laying around. Really eerie.


----------



## rotting flesh (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds a little like the chants and music from 
Departed studios present 
TEEMING 
unnerving soundtracks for your witching hour.
Now that is some eerie scary music.
check it out hear.
Halloween Props - Halloween Animatronics - HauntedProps.com
click on haunted house sound effect CD's near the bottom of page far left.......page 2----- Scroll down just a little to teeming, click on more info and listen to the samples.
In doing so, 5th sample down you will experince my signiture in sound.....................
Good luck sleeping!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try this link for some ideas:

Gregorian Chants, scary kids music, video clip music, music for videos

I think any slow, deep gregorian chant music would work.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you know anyone with an iPhone that has the free "Shazam" ap? With Shazam, you just hold up the iPhone so it can hear the music and it will identify it for you, whether you hear it playing on the radio or playing as elevator music. My friend has used it to ID music he heard in the background at the doctor's office. I don't have any cell phone at all, so I can't do it for you personally, but maybe someone else can try it for you.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

The video has been removed.


----------



## Chupa (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't have a way to use shazam either. But heres a new link to the video. The sound/music in question starts at 5:11.

Seems like a long shot for shazam to work for this though...


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Tried to use my Shazam, but it wouldn't recognize the music.


----------



## Chupa (Oct 31, 2009)

yea, i figured as much. They probably did use their own thing there.


----------

